# App



## DCBassman (19 Sep 2022)

Just reset phone and could not find the CC app any more. Taken down? Can I get hold of the APK any other way?
Ta!


----------



## Sharky (19 Sep 2022)

Is there an App?

I've just saved the web page to my home screen on my phone.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (19 Sep 2022)

Mod Note:
There isn't an app, CC is a website.
@DCBassman you need to add CC to your browser's favorites again


----------



## dave r (19 Sep 2022)

Pat 5mph said:


> Mod Note:
> There isn't an app, CC is a website.
> @DCBassman you need to add CC to your browser's favorites again



Is there likely to be an app in the future?


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (19 Sep 2022)

What am I using then?
I'm not using my browser. 
There was an App that always went wrong when ill thought out updates f****d everything up.
I have an icon with the rest of my Apps. 
It looks like an app. It acts like an app. 
What is it?


----------



## vickster (19 Sep 2022)

Widget?


----------



## wonderloaf (19 Sep 2022)

If I use Google to find Cyclechat I then get the option to install the app from the top right drop down menu (third row up from bottom)


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (19 Sep 2022)

AFAICR I was invited to download the app from the Web page some time ago. I don't think it was ever widely available - Playstore etc - and maybe that's not a bad thing because it is still full of glitches.


----------



## dave r (19 Sep 2022)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> What am I using then?
> I'm not using my browser.
> There was an App that always went wrong when ill thought out updates f****d everything up.
> I have an icon with the rest of my Apps.
> ...



Its probably a shortcut, I just run in the browser, on desktop, tablet and phone.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (19 Sep 2022)

Nope. Not a shortcut. 
There was deffo a very shortlived period when using the browser brought up an invitation to download the app. I think it was a mistake. 
It isn't really properly developed but is easier than using the browser. 
Anything important (if that's not an oxymoron) I do on PC.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (19 Sep 2022)

I've still got the app on my phone. Here's a screenshot of it..


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (19 Sep 2022)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I've still got the app on my phone. Here's a screenshot of it..
> 
> View attachment 661638


Thank you.
Proof that an app exists.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (19 Sep 2022)

Here's mine


----------



## DCBassman (19 Sep 2022)

Yes it definitely existed. Really, it's a wrapper or front-end for a browser page, but it was useful, and it's gorn, gorn I tells ya...


----------



## PaulSB (19 Sep 2022)

DCBassman said:


> Yes it definitely existed. Really, it's a wrapper or front-end for a browser page, but it was useful, and it's gorn, gorn I tells ya...



From the website all you have to do is press the hamburger, top right of screen, and chose "Add to homescreen."


----------



## Spartak (19 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> From the website all you have to do is press the hamburger, top right of screen, and chose "Add to homescreen."



Just 'installed' it...


----------



## vickster (20 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> From the website all you have to do is press the hamburger, top right of screen, and chose "Add to homescreen."



A hamburger?!


----------



## dave r (20 Sep 2022)

vickster said:


> A hamburger?!



I don't have it either. I use the Brave browser, a variant on Chrome, I have the browser icon on the home screen and Cycle Chat set as the browser home page, so I just open the browser and there is Cycle Chat. I've never seen a Cycle Chat app.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Sep 2022)

I use the app. Works fine.


----------



## Venod (20 Sep 2022)

I have just installed it from the drop down menu, I was using the shortcut in the centre on the pic the app is on the right.


----------



## dave r (20 Sep 2022)

Venod said:


> I have just installed it from the drop down menu, I was using the shortcut in the centre on the pic the app is on the right.
> 
> View attachment 661822



The mods say there is no app, on android I've never found a cyclechat app in the playstore. And I've not found a way to put a shortcut on my homepage on either my tablet or phone.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Sep 2022)

Pat "5mph" said:


> There isn't an app





dave r said:


> The mods say there is no app



There is an App, as others have said and of which I use for this forum.


----------



## dave r (20 Sep 2022)

ianrauk said:


> There is an App, as others have said and of which I use for this forum.



So why isn't it in the android playstore where we get the apps from?


----------



## PaulSB (21 Sep 2022)

@vickster the "hamburger" icon is the name for the three horizontal lines usually seen at the top left or right of the screen on a mobile or laptop. In the image below it's top left and if pressed reveals the CC menu.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> The mods say there is no app, on android I've never found a cyclechat app in the playstore. And *I've not found a way to put a shortcut on my homepage on either my tablet or phone.*



Go to the Home or Welcome page of the website. In the top right corner are thee vertical dots. Press these. A menu opens. Chose "Add to home screen" and the shortcut will be placed on your home page.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> So why isn't it in the android playstore where we get the apps from?



Because its not in the Playstore. You get it direct from the forum site.


----------



## Venod (21 Sep 2022)

Installed yesterday via the drop down menu top right (I was using chrome browser)


----------



## dave r (21 Sep 2022)

ianrauk said:


> Because its not in the Playstore. You get it direct from the forum site.



I've been looking into this a bit more, on my Android theres three dots on the top right corner that brings up a drop down menu, theres an option there to instal an app, tapping on that puts a shortcut to Cyclechat on the home screen, it doesn't instal an app, with cyclechat on the home screen if I look at the list of installed apps theres no cyclechat app in there.


----------



## Venod (21 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> I've been looking into this a bit more, on my Android theres three dots on the top right corner that brings up a drop down menu, theres an option there to instal an app, tapping on that puts a shortcut to Cyclechat on the home screen, it doesn't instal an app, with cyclechat on the home screen if I look at the list of installed apps theres no cyclechat app in there.


If you click on the shortcut it put on, then on the info symbol, it gives you the screen I have posted above, if you use the shortcut I don't think it opens a browser window.
Screen shot from my app list.


----------



## dave r (21 Sep 2022)

Venod said:


> If you click on the shortcut it put on, then on the info symbol, it gives you the screen I have posted above, if you use the shortcut I don't think it opens a browser window.
> Screen shot from my app list.
> View attachment 661846



I don't have cyclechat on my app list all it does is add a shortcut to the home screen even though it says instal app, I'm on Android 11.


----------



## Venod (21 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> I'm on Android 11


I am on Android 12 don't know if that makes a difference.


----------



## dave r (21 Sep 2022)

Venod said:


> I am on Android 12 don't know if that makes a difference.



Probably not, what might make a difference is the browser, I'm on Brave which is based on Chrome, I have a Lenovo tablet and a Nokia phone. I also have a Linux desktop, running Xubuntu 22/04 also with the Brave browser,


----------



## Alex321 (21 Sep 2022)

Just tried it from my Android (12) Samsung Galaxy phone, and it installs an app that is visible from my apps list. That is having accessed cyclechat from Chrome to install it.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Sep 2022)

vickster said:


> A hamburger?!



It’s the name for the three bars that open a menu


----------



## DCBassman (21 Sep 2022)

Well...
1) Samsung Galaxy S7 = my main phone, app still present from transfer from...
2) Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge, previous main phone that died. Repaired, now running Android 11+ as a Google Pixel 5. Tried everything suggested here, no joy at all. This was what prompted the thread.
3) Samsung Galaxy S5 Neo running LineageOS 15, Android 8.1. Went to Cyclechat using Chrome, logged in. Dropped the three dot menu at top right, lo and behold, Add to Home Screen. Tap. "Installing App". And sure enough, there it is.

I'm assuming the version of Chrome on the Samsung Pixel...wait one...I've just realised that on this device, Chrome actually says, "Install App" instead of Add to Home Screen! So I have !
So mystery solved so far as I am concerned, all Galaxies have the App!


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 Sep 2022)

Venod said:


> I am on Android 12 don't know if that makes a difference.



I've got it on android 12


----------



## dave r (21 Sep 2022)

DCBassman said:


> Well...
> 1) Samsung Galaxy S7 = my main phone, app still present from transfer from...
> 2) Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge, previous main phone that died. Repaired, now running Android 11+ as a Google Pixel 5. Tried everything suggested here, no joy at all. This was what prompted the thread.
> 3) Samsung Galaxy S5 Neo running LineageOS 15, Android 8.1. Went to Cyclechat using Chrome, logged in. Dropped the three dot menu at top right, lo and behold, Add to Home Screen. Tap. "Installing App". And sure enough, there it is.
> ...



Yet on my phone and tablet install app from the three dots just adds a shortcut to cyclechat to the home screen it doesn't install an app, if I check my installed apps list there is no app installed, if you go into the playstore theres no app, a mod, @Pat "5mph", has said theres no app so why are some people finding an app to install? This is whats causing the confusion.


----------



## DCBassman (21 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> Yet on my phone and tablet install app from the three dots just adds a shortcut to cyclechat to the home screen it doesn't install an app, if I check my installed apps list there is no app installed, if you go into the playstore theres no app, a mod, @Pat "5mph", has said theres no app so why are some people finding an app to install? This is whats causing the confusion.


Quite agree. When first installed by me, it did indeed show up on Google Play Store. Can only assume it being done differently now to reduce cost. Maybe.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (21 Sep 2022)

Hello all 
It seems I was wrong, there is an app.
I have downloaded it on Crome, on Android 11, using the "hamburger" menu on the right of the home page, without being logged in.
I'll play about with the app, normally I use my laptop for CC.
The CC app is not on Google play, but under its settings it says downloaded from Google play 
We need @Shaun to enlighten us further!


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2022)

There's a pop-up that shows everysooften at the foot of the screen when on a handset.

I've the app for a while now, but it doesn't show in the list of installed apps.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Sep 2022)

Pat 5mph said:


> Hello all
> It seems I was wrong, there is an app.
> I have downloaded it on Crome, on Android 11, using the "hamburger" menu on the right of the home page, without being logged in.
> I'll play about with the app, normally I use my laptop for CC.
> ...



There is no option to install an app.


----------



## Alex321 (21 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> There is no option to install an app.
> 
> View attachment 661968



That is because you already have it installed.

Once installed, "Install App" gets replaced with "Open Cyclechat".


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2022)

Alex321 said:


> That is because you already have it installed.
> 
> Once installed, "Install App" gets replaced with "Open Cyclechat"


Don't have that option either.


----------



## Alex321 (22 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Don't have that option either.



PaulSB did - it was on his screenshot.

I also at one point had that same box saying "Add to Home Screen".


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2022)

Alex321 said:


> PaulSB did - it was on his screenshot.
> 
> I also at one point had that same box saying "Add to Home Screen".


Someone else may have done, I simply said I don't have that option either.

" That option" being the one you said replaces install app.

The app is on this handset, not showing in the list of any installed apps, but accessed by a piece on the home screen.


----------



## dave r (22 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Someone else may have done, I simply said I don't have that option either.
> 
> " That option" being the one you said replaces install app.
> 
> The app is on this handset, not showing in the list of any installed apps, but accessed by a piece on the home screen.



The same as mine if I tap install app on the drop down menu, its on the home screen but not in the installed apps list, for now I'm just accessing cyclechat from my browser.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Sep 2022)

Alex321 said:


> That is because you already have it installed.
> 
> Once installed, "Install App" gets replaced with "Open Cyclechat".



I believe you are both right and wrong with this comment and it's the nub of the discussion. I sort of agree and disagree with you. Let me explain.

To me an app is a small programme or piece of software which can be downloaded and installed from the Google Play Store for, like me, Android users. When one does this one can view the installation progress just as one does with PC or laptop programmes. I have never encountered an app available in any other form and never found an app of this type for CycleChat. In my view there is no app and I have not installed it. I did this with a forum I helped run as Admin and we categorically didn't have an app and still doesn't today.

BUT!!!!!

Perhaps 10 years ago I became tired of typing web addresses for forums I visit in to a browser. What I did then and still do to this day is add a short cut to my Home page. This can be done for any website on a phone/tablet by clicking the three dots top right and then "Add to Home Page/Screen" see BBC examples below. This adds a shortcut to the website but it does not install an app and is not an app.

Of course there is one person who can truly answer this debate and he's probably quietly smiling to himself every time the subject is raised.

Before doing "Add to Home"









After doing "Add to Home"








The short cut this adds





Images of actual BBC apps in Play Store. Very different.


----------



## dave r (22 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I believe you are both right and wrong with this comment and it's the nub of the discussion. I sort of agree and disagree with you. Let me explain.
> 
> To me an app is a small programme or piece of software which can be downloaded and installed from the Google Play Store for, like me, Android users. When one does this one can view the installation progress just as one does with PC or laptop programmes. I have never encountered an app available in any other form and never found an app of this type for CycleChat. In my view there is no app and I have not installed it. I did this with a forum I helped run as Admin and we categorically didn't have an app and still doesn't today.
> 
> ...



What I originally did was make cyclechat the home screen for the browser, that way its there when I open the browser no typing web addresses.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> What I originally did was make cyclechat the home screen for the browser, that way its there when I open the browser no typing web addresses.



Exactly. A good option. 👍


----------



## Pat "5mph" (22 Sep 2022)

Well, I am accessing CC from the (alleged hehe) app, that shows on my app list too.
The only one who can tell us for sure if it's an app is @Shaun 
It seems to work fine, but my laptop screen is more suited to my modes duties.
Have a great day all!


----------



## Alex321 (22 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I believe you are both right and wrong with this comment and it's the nub of the discussion. I sort of agree and disagree with you. Let me explain.
> 
> To me an app is a small programme or piece of software which can be downloaded and installed from the Google Play Store for, like me, Android users. When one does this one can view the installation progress just as one does with PC or laptop programmes. I have never encountered an app available in any other form and never found an app of this type for CycleChat. In my view there is no app and I have not installed it. I did this with a forum I helped run as Admin and we categorically didn't have an app and still doesn't today.


I have come across, and used, apps available in other ways.

Anything installed via an apk file is an app. The default way of getting those for Android is via the Google Play Store, but there are other sources.




PaulSB said:


> BUT!!!!!
> 
> Perhaps 10 years ago I became tired of typing web addresses for forums I visit in to a browser. What I did then and still do to this day is add a short cut to my Home page. This can be done for any website on a phone/tablet by clicking the three dots top right and then "Add to Home Page/Screen" see BBC examples below. This adds a shortcut to the website but it does not install an app and is not an app.
> 
> Of course there is one person who can truly answer this debate and he's probably quietly smiling to himself every time the subject is raised.


OK, it looks like you have a shortcut rather than an app.

It also looks like it behaves very differently on different devices and/or versions of Chrome. Some people have the opportunity to install an app, some don't.

There is no doubt at all that I installed an app yesterday, on both my phone and my tablet. The results when tapping on the icon for it are very different to a browser shortcut.


----------



## Venod (22 Sep 2022)

I am using the App on phone and tablet (Android)

Interestingly when using CC on the laptop I use a shortcut, if I click on the three dots menu I get this. (using Chrome browser)






If I click on "Open in CycleChat Forum" I get this when clicking the three dot menu.


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Sep 2022)

Just from a user perspective the "app" isn't very ... well ... appy

I tried installing it and it seems just like a link to the website. When I open it I get exactly the same experience as the website. It's not doing any appy things. Whether it is more than just a link, I don't know, but it doesn't look like it from a user's point of view.

Compare that with, say, ridewithgps where the website and the app are entirely different things - one is optimised for mobile use and one for desktop.

Appy talkin talkin appy talk.


----------



## DCBassman (22 Sep 2022)

It's definitely not an app as such, just a front-end wrapper for this web page, a glorified shortcut.


----------

